# Burning sensation



## kiwikids (Sep 18, 2002)

Help!!My wife has had a series of probs, and we think IBS is one, but sometimes she gets a burning sensation in her vaginal area when other signs of IBS are present. Does this happen to anybody else, and is there anyrthing else you can do. Sometimes the burning is so bad that she cannot do anything.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi, I'm still investigating this little uncomfortable phenomena my self.I had a hysterectomy 5 months ago and found a huge amount of gynecological reasons to go along with my IBS distress.I was put on a number of medications that have been handling my left over IB problems(possibly now, lifetime problems) and attending pain very well up until now.I got to feeling a lot better in June so since then things are still up and down but mostly it looks progressive. I had an ER Trip in June, I had one ER trip in July and I managed to get through August with no ER trip.I thought such things were a good sign but alas I spent this morning in the ER on Demerol and Phenegrin I.V.I'm going to see a new gynecologist tomorrowwhich is good because I rarely get the good fortune to have the right office visit insyncronistic timing with the doctor.As you know with IBS there's not much to say about the whole thing unless one is havng an active problem.I get an anti spasm med as part of my daily medical maintence but this spaz attack was just a bit much for the meds I have.My Internal Med DR sent me to the ER this morning after the office called and tld me that they didn't have the meds I Needed for help at the office.So several hours later, even after the initial I.V. the spaz attack released and finally I'm feeling better and guess what?That icky itchy vaginal stuff has quieted down too.I'll ask that question tomorrow(if I don't FORGET while discussing the 20 other traumas)But it's my guess that it must be the efect of the backed up toxin in the system trying to get out through the protective layerings of skin and mucous membranes.When I get a back up like I have been building up to for about a week now, my whole body hurts and aches under the skin.I sort of feel like I am coming down with a cold but I don't run a fever or if I do get an occasional fever it's extremely low grade at 99.5 which is a reading some medical people still consider normal.I've had a whole lot of blood work done and of course no one ever finds an infection.Hope this is of some help.Like I said, I'm just guessing at this point.However, the ER doctor told me that with my condition that sometimes I might just need to come into the ER and get some help (I.V. drip) with the spasms because more than likely my problems are related to the left over adhesions on the outside of my bowel from my gynecology probblems.Kamie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Just reporting back from the doctor today.Everythings all clear in the vaginal area and the Gyn doctor can't tell me why I get that itchy burning thing going on with the IBS.No yeast, No nuthin. He says everything in that area looks healthy.He did find some pelvic concerns but that has to do with stuff left over from the surgeries but no infective triggers.I would suggest having your wife go in to her doctor for a vaginal check up.We're all different so it's best to be aware and prudent.I eat plain mega organic yogurt every day so I was not surprised that there was no sign of yeast a lingering.So the next stop for me is the Gastroenterologist on Monday.Hope your wife feels better soon.


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

I would suggest that your wife get checked out for vulvar vestibulitis or other types of vulvodynia (basically this means pain in the vulvar area). Not all doctors are very good at diagnosing this -- I've had some very bad luck in this area myself -- so have her make sure they do a q-tip touch test, which is when they touch various parts of the vulva with a q-tip and test the woman's response. And yes, there is some evidence that these disorders may be connected. The quote below is from Barbara Bolen's book, _Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome_, page 23. "Further compelling evidence for a central problem comes from the fact that many IBS sufferers also have correlated difficulties with other parts of the body, namely the esophagus, stomach, bladder, and vagina (Farthing 1995). What these organs have in common is that they are all comprised of smooth muscle. Thus there may be an underlying condition that contributes to the symptoms experienced throughout the body."


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

P.S. Sorry, I almost forgot. Treatments! Well, vulvodynia, like IBS, can be treated with antidepressants. I have found this somewhat but not completely effective. However, there are also various topical medications, and I have also heard of surgery being used to solve this problem (this seems a little extreme to me, but I guess it depends on how much pain you are in).


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Before and after my hysterectomy my IBS and gyn problems were known to cause painful vaginal spasms.Hyoscyamine helped a lot with that problem because it works on the bladder, the colon and the vagus nerve.I think that vagus nerve thing is what really helps. But then my problems in that area have gotten much better since we had the bad sick Uterus taken out and all those pelvic adhesions (no one could see on the Ultrasounds) removed. Nuthin like a case of extensive adenomyosis to just mess with a womans day.A good Gyn is a blessing. Hope your wife finds a good one.Kamie


----------



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

I too have suffered from Vulvodynia. My main IBS symptom is chronic constipation. I have been diagnosed with pelvic floor dysfunction which means my pelvic muscles are way too tight. The pain in the vagina is probably caused by spasms and muscles that are too tight. I went to a physical therapist who did physical therapy (in vagina, legs, back, etc) and also I did years of biofeedback. Most of the pain in the vagina is gone, but I still have extremely chronic C. Also, I have lost sex drive due to years of pain.lala


----------

